
Show HN: Atraci Free music streaming player - vxNsr
https://github.com/hiphopapp/Atraci
======
vxNsr
Note: this is my the same team that did HipHop, they seem to have come up with
a similar and this time _legal_ free alternative.

Also I'm _not_ one of the devs.

